# BFD Hum



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

I tried to connect a DSP1124P to my system via the 1/4 TRS connections using a 1/4 TRS to RCA connector. I am trying to run REW through a desk top computer hooked into my A/V system. The computer is connected to the DSP with a USB to MIDI interface. I was able to get the sound card calibrated, downloaded my meter corrections and even ran a few graphs on each sub individually. There was a major learning curve involved with all of this. Now enter my problem. I tried to hook both subs up to the DSP-1124 and now they both hum like crazy. I have checked the connections more than once and they are correct. I can get one to stop if I giggle the 1/4 TRS connectors and hold then DSP just so, but I can't let go or the hum returns. I tried adding a cheater plug to no avail. I am more than frustrated since I have spent numerous hours learning how to do all of this (I am not very high tech) and now I can't use the system at all with the DSP installed.

Any ideas? I am about ready to return the whole "shooting match" because I have become so frustrated.:help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the problems, Rick.  There’s a whole thread dedicated to the hum problem – back up one page and look for it in the list of sticky threads. Common sources for a ground loop are a CATV feed, or the system electronics and the sub being on different circuits or electrical phases. You might try locating the BFD at the subs instead of at the equipment rack.

That said, if something’s happening when you wriggle the cables, that should not be happening. I’d say they’re bad.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

The frustrating part is that I was able to connect everything get all the calibrations done and even ran graphs of both subs individually. I took a break for lunch and tried again and the hum kicked in. I am thinking that the TRS connections on the BFD are faulty.


----------



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

Might want to give monoprice's XLR to RCA cable a shot.


----------

